# Braucht ihr oft Hife bei Quests?



## Merlord (21. April 2007)

Naja wie man oben sieht die Frage: Braucht ihr oft Hife bei Quests?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich rede nun mal von WOW. Da schau ich mir die Quest aus Prinzip erst mal auf Buffed an um schnell zum Ort des Geschehens zu finden. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ich dies auch bei HdRO machen werde wenn dies angeboten wird.
Mit den Infos hier war ich immer sehr zu frieden. Man sollte zwar mal die mengen an Fake einträgen löschen aber ansonsten habe ich infos immer gerne.


Mfg Durag


----------



## Balisk (22. April 2007)

War das mit den Fake-Einträgen jetzt auf die Hdro-Datenbank bezogen ? Wenn ja, dann wüsst ich gern welche das sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn die meisten NPC's haben wir in der Beta eingetragen und einige wenige haben auch ihren Namen "geändert"... ^^


----------



## Myronn (22. April 2007)

Ich glaube er meint die Kommentare in der WoW Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balisk (22. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint die Kommentare in der WoW Datenbank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, wir sollten trotzdem vielleicht ein Forenbereich für Fehler in Quests oder falsche Punkte auf den Karten usw. machen, falls uns beim Eintragen Fehler passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ps: Bis jetzt brauchte ich noch keine Hilfe bei Quests... die sind aber auch sehr gut Beschrieben


----------



## dimelton (28. April 2007)

durag hat es ja schon oben erwähnt (wow). 
wird buffed eine quest-hilfe anbieten, wie die bei wow?
um genauer zu werden: wird ein gleicher aufbau stattfinden, sprich 1. quest, dann folgeq usw. auch die orte auf einer karte einzubinden wäre echt n1. eventuell sogar mit kommentaren wo man anderen spielern noch tips geben kann.
die q sind zwar super beschrieben (besser wie bei wow) aber so als hilfe wäre es klasse.


----------



## Myronn (28. April 2007)

Eine Questdatenbank wird ja gerade aufgebaut. Ebenso gibt es ja die Karte mit Kartenpunkten. Also durchaus ähnliche Dinge wie im WoW Teil von buffed.

Wichtig ist aber auch, dass ihr zB. Fehler meldet, die ihr entdeckt! Es sollten zwar eigentlich keine vorkommen, aber man weiß ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Papagallo (4. Mai 2007)

Mein Hauptproblem ist oft, den Questgeber wieder zu finden!
Denn wo der ist, ist meist gar nicht oder ungenügend beschrieben.

Und mein Gedächnis ist auch nicht allzu gut. :-(


----------



## Melrakal (4. Mai 2007)

ich verzweifel momentan an diversen Quests, wo die Richtungsangaben mal dezent verkehrt sind oder Stellen beschrieben sind, wo aber das Questitem nich aufgefunden wird... ^^

Is schon manchmal echt zum Mäusemelken was die sich da an Questtexten zusammengeschustert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da es kein vernünftiges Koordinatensystem gibt... isses umso schwerer präzise Hilfe von anderen zu bekommen...


----------



## Myronn (5. Mai 2007)

Jo bei manchen Quests ist es zum Haareraufen. So zum Beispiel eine Quest im Breeland, wo man einen Spion finden soll. In der Beschreibung steht dann, dass er bei einem grauen Felsen zu finden sein soll, der von Bäumen umrankt ist und nördlich von Bree ist. Jooo... nur die ganze Gegend dort hat graue Felsen und Bäume, bis weit hoch in den Norden oberhalb des Festplatzes. 

Am Ende hatte ich Glück, dass gerade eine andere Gruppe die Quests machte und Erbarmen mit mir hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreze (5. Mai 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Jo bei manchen Quests ist es zum Haareraufen. So zum Beispiel eine Quest im Breeland, wo man einen Spion finden soll. In der Beschreibung steht dann, dass er bei einem grauen Felsen zu finden sein soll, der von Bäumen umrankt ist und nördlich von Bree ist. Jooo... nur die ganze Gegend dort hat graue Felsen und Bäume, bis weit hoch in den Norden oberhalb des Festplatzes.
> 
> Am Ende hatte ich Glück, dass gerade eine andere Gruppe die Quests machte und Erbarmen mit mir hatte
> 
> ...



Naja, das ging noch aber ich hab auch Probleme die Questgeber wieder zu finden -.-


----------



## splen (7. Mai 2007)

Die Questbeschreibungen sind meist sehr vage und enthalten kaum Orientierungspunkte. Das macht es zum Teil wirklich zur Odyssee, bis man den entsprechenden NPC oder Mob gefunden hat.

Ein paar Entfernungsangaben wären da sehr hilfreich, damit man nen ungefähren Anhalt hat, ob man sich gerade völlig verzettelt oder sich zumindest in der richtigen Gegend befindet.

Zum Glück haben wir nen Quest-Guru in der Sippe der sich an die meisten Sachen erinnern kann, die er mal erledigt hat. Ohne ihn wäre ich zum Teil echt aufgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Eigenlob stinkt vielleicht... aber die Karte auf buffed.de mit all den locations der NPCs usw. ist da sehr hilfreich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NavySushi (15. Mai 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt vielleicht... aber die Karte auf buffed.de mit all den locations der NPCs usw. ist da sehr hilfreich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube, es ist auch stückweit gewollt. Denn wer die Bücher jemals las, der weiß, dass die Abenteurer immer diverse Probleme hatten, Locations schnurstracks zu erreichen.

Und sich Zeit zu nehmen, das Entdecken zu genießen, widerstrebt vielleicht jedem Powerlevler, aber bei mir kommt dann erst die Laune auf...

Ich denke, auch die Kommunikation wird dadurch angeregt, doch wird es meist von den Leuten übertrieben (siehe andere Topics) und einfach schlichtweg ignoriert, die Anweisungen zu lesen oder "höflich" zu fragen...


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Jo bei manchen Quests ist es zum Haareraufen. So zum Beispiel eine Quest im Breeland, wo man einen Spion finden soll. In der Beschreibung steht dann, dass er bei einem grauen Felsen zu finden sein soll, der von Bäumen umrankt ist und nördlich von Bree ist. Jooo... nur die ganze Gegend dort hat graue Felsen und Bäume, bis weit hoch in den Norden oberhalb des Festplatzes.



Also ich hab den problemlos gefunden nach kurzer Suche.

Manchmal ist es einfach so dass man selbst dumm ist, das geht mir genauso. Letztens in den Nordhähen die Grimmhand Befehle gesucht und war auch goldrichtig. Nur eine Nische hab ich für ne Sackgasse gehalten was dann nicht so war.


Mit ;loc bekommt man übrigens Positionen raus womit man dann auch Karte & Koordinaten verwenden kann.


----------



## Nissajan (20. Mai 2007)

Hiho, also wenn ich einen Q bekomme gehe ich sofort auf Buffed.de und schaue nach dann gehts bei mir weiter =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed.de is TOP


----------



## NavySushi (2. Juni 2007)

Nissajan schrieb:


> Hiho, also wenn ich einen Q bekomme gehe ich sofort auf Buffed.de und schaue nach dann gehts bei mir weiter =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange Du damit glücklich bist... Ich könnte das nicht... jedesmal minimieren, auf buffed.de surfen, maximieren, quest lösen, minimieren, .... , .... , ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxinho (3. Juni 2007)

Besser als .
Quest annehmen -->1 Stunde nach dem Item /MOb suchen ---> MOb nich finden ---> Verärgert das Spiel wegwerfen und ins Bett gehen...^^
mfg ^^


----------



## NavySushi (5. Juni 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Besser als .
> Quest annehmen -->1 Stunde nach dem Item /MOb suchen ---> MOb nich finden ---> Verärgert das Spiel wegwerfen und ins Bett gehen...^^
> mfg ^^



Ich könnte Dir nen Tipp geben.... 

Quest annehmen -->* nachdenken und lesen* --> 1 Stunde *kaum* nach dem Item /MOb suchen ---> MOb nich finden ---> Verärgert das Spiel wegwerfen und ins Bett gehen* weiterspielen*...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finothir (28. Juni 2007)

ehrlich gesagt hatte ich noch nie ein problem ein questitem zu finden, ganz im ernst (hab auch ein paar aus glück gefunden^^)


----------



## Maxinho (28. Juni 2007)

Welches Level biste denn ?


----------



## Xell9 (30. September 2007)

also ich bin  einigen quest verzweifelt. dort stand z.b angeabe nord-östlich. dann bin ich dort über ne stunde harumgelaufen bis mir einer gesagt hat die höhle wäre westlich. hinterher habe ich gemerkt das dieses öfters passiert. 

wäre nett wenn solche questfehler bei buffed mit einbezogen werden ^^


----------



## Badomen (30. September 2007)

also MEISTENS sind die aufgabentexte eindeutig, aber z.B. und besonders in den Nordhöhen ist das meistens nicht der Fall...da steht dann für jedes questobjekt in Ost Nan Amlug  _...östlich von soundso..._

und in den einsamen landen stimmen die aufgaben level nicht grad immer...z.B. steht da bei Warg Pfoten (niedrigste Warge ab 25), dass die aufgabe ab 22 sei


----------



## Kulunki (2. Oktober 2007)

kann dir nicht zuviel dazu sagen...

Quests machen wir immer gemeinsam... Wächter/barde.. da gibts net viel was nicht schaffbar ist... Ich frag aber bei jemden Gruppenquest nach ob jemand lust hat mitzukommen... macht einfach viel mehr spass so eine Sache mit mehr leuten zu erledigen und ist auch fast immer stressloser (Ausser die Leudde sind Chaoten) aber selbst da find ichs interessant wie lange ein Wächter und Barde, marodierende DÄMÄTSCHDEELER und Bogenschnellschiesser am leben halten kann.. Wenns zu bunt wird wird halt nur noch der Wächter geheilt... wer im Dreck liegt wird hat Zeit die Minuten vor dem Tod nochmal Revue passieren zu lassen und daraus zu lernen.. 

Muss aber auch gleich dazusagen hab bis jetzt nur 2 mal so ne Situation gehabt wos gut gewesen wäre jemanden abnibbeln zu lassen.. naja aber wenn man Barde is, is halt schwer... sterb lieber selber als dass ich net alles versuche... also wars da auch so...

Bin erst 31 und da machen mir die Rep-Kosten noch net so viel aus.

Ich heil euch alle

Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Benter (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich versuche in der Regel meine Quest alleine zu lösen. Wenn ich nicht sofort einen Quest lösen kann, widme ich mich einfach der nächsten zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ist mir schon oft passiert, dass ich durch Zufall ne Quest löse, an die ich schon nicht mehr gedacht hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ist halt die Sippe noch da und wenn dann wirklich alles nichts, dann schaue ich mal auf buffed.de vorbei. Letzteres passiert allerdings relativ selten. 

Denn das würde das Spiel in meinen Augen irgendwie kaputt machen, wenn ich bei jedem bißchen nach der Lösung suche. HdRo/WoW sind halt auch Abenteuer-Spiele... das lebt davon alleine oder mit Gefährten zu rätseln, um an die Lösung zu gelangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fertig-Lösungen sollten meiner Meinung nach, immer das letzte Mittel sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist fast genauso sinnvoll ein (egal welches) Game mit ner Komplettlösung durch zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann brauch ich auch gar nicht erst anfangen... 

Gruß

Benter


----------



## Novaldir (13. Januar 2008)

hehe... ja.. irgendwann ersetzt die Erfahrung dann das Grübeln über die Positionsbeschreibung.. nachdem das Grübeln schon vorher das frustriert und wie blöd durch dei Gegend laufen ersetzt hat.. ganz interessant war das in der Pre Order...

Da gab es die schöne Quest, wo man Holz für ein Fass suchen sollte... dummerweise hat einem nimenad gesagt, dass Elben mit nordwestlich von Celondim den ganz südwestlichsten Punkt meinen.. war lustig mit allen anderen  stundenlang rumzulaufenm, bis endlich einer über den Beratungschannel die Lösung gebrüllt hat... seitdem nehme ich die Positionsbeschreibungen nicht mehr ernst.. lebt sich gleich viel entspannter, wenn man kurz nachdenkt und dann einfach macht.. oder halt jemadnen frägt oder nachschaut, wenn man unbedingt schnell sein will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (1. Juni 2008)

Bin Jäger und schaffe eigentlich alle quest die für einen Einzelspielerquest ist auch solo
Auch manche Gruppen aufgaben sind für mich möglich.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> also MEISTENS sind die aufgabentexte eindeutig, aber z.B. und besonders in den Nordhöhen ist das meistens nicht der Fall...da steht dann für jedes questobjekt in Ost Nan Amlug  _...östlich von soundso..._
> 
> und in den einsamen landen stimmen die aufgaben level nicht grad immer...z.B. steht da bei Warg Pfoten (niedrigste Warge ab 25), dass die aufgabe ab 22 sei


Es gibt dort auch Stufe ~20 Warge, die diese Pfoten fallen lassen wenn auch ungemein seltener.

Allen in Allem kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Allerdings Level ich meine Chars kaum bis gar nicht allein, sondern idR mit 1-2 weiteren Leuten. Auf diese Weise schafft man so ziemlich alle Gruppenquests und hat ungemein mehr Spaß dran. Ist vielleicht ist der schnellste Weg Stufe 50 zu werden, aber der interessanteste, zumal wir wirklich alle Quests machen - keine wird ausgelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher bin ich noch an keine Questbeschreibung derart verzweifelt, als das ich hätte im Internet nachsehen müssen. Allet jut, soweit. Zur Not sucht und überlegt man eben mal ein wenig - HdRO ist schließlich keine HöMa Klausur.


----------



## FuryMirin (3. Juli 2008)

Nein, eigentlich nicht, und wenn ich Hilfe brauche, kommt jemand aus meiner Sippe. Die sind alle 50 und helfen gerne.


----------



## Shadowdaughter (24. Juli 2008)

Bisher ist es mir nur bei zwei Quests passiert, daß ich länger als eine Stunde die Gegend nach dem Questitem abgrasen mußte. In beiden Fällen war die Questbeschreibung leider bezüglich der Ortsangaben so vage, daß selbst ein systematisches durch"kämmen" des genannten Gebietes nicht weiterhalf. Da war ich schon froh über die etwas genauere Beschreibungen hier in der Questdatenbank. 
Leider sind die Karten des Spiels m.E. nach nicht besonders gut, da letztlich zu grob in ihrem Maßstab. Wenn schon als frohe Wandersfrau durch Mittelerde, dann wären genauere Karten eine wirkliche Hilfe. Zumal Tolkien ja selber als ein Kartenfan bekannt war und vermutlich über die im Spiel bereitgestellten die Händer gerungen hätte...


----------



## raunz (16. März 2010)

also ich hab sehr selten mit den Quest probleme, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran das ich alle annehme und dann fröhlich durch die gegend gurke und meine Erze farme.
Nebenher find ich seltsamerweise jedes Questziel das ich brauch.
das schönste ist das man so die ganze gegend kennen lernt und zig milliarden möglichkeiten hat sich heillos zu verirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Raunz


----------



## dhorwyn (25. März 2010)

raunz schrieb:


> also ich hab sehr selten mit den Quest probleme, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran das ich alle annehme und dann fröhlich durch die gegend gurke und meine Erze farme.
> Nebenher find ich seltsamerweise jedes Questziel das ich brauch.
> das schönste ist das man so die ganze gegend kennen lernt und zig milliarden möglichkeiten hat sich heillos zu verirren
> 
> ...




Früher (vor Moria) gabs das Questhilfesystem in Herr der Ringe noch nicht Rauz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Thread ist uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher hattest du den Questtext und die Karte, das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Questziele als Ring oder markierten Umkreis eingezeichnet, kein "Navi" dass dir auf der Minimap auch noch die Richtung anzeigt - deswegen stehen auch hier noch die vielen "ja" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

